# Audio startup



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

My M3 does something I find a little annoying. I usually mute the audio using the left steering wheel button/scroll wheel when I am leaving the car. The next time I get back in the car, the audio starts up on it's own. Even worse, while sometimes starts on the same station or stream I last used, other times it picks a different source on it's own.

Am I the only one who has this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

No, you are not the only one.

As much as I don’t like it and wish it wasn’t the case, the failure to stay muted isn’t unusual in modern cars (Tesla can outshine them by fixing this). Changing sources, however, has me completely flummoxed. I’m especially concerned that it sometimes switches from a radio station to a streaming channel which, in the future, may not be free.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup, I can park the car with FM selected, and muted. The next time I get in it will be on streaming and playing. But most of the time it stays the way I had it.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Several versions ago, I had an issue where I was on a phone call when I got out of the car. When I got back in the car next time, the music turned on, but it was at max volume and nearly gave me a heart attack.

But that only happened once.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

The odd audio thing that I find is that when I leave the car, it's streaming CNN, but when I return about 50% of the time it has switched to some other radio streaming, NOT CNN..


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

How do you turn the audio system off? Mute is no solution.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

pjfw8 said:


> How do you turn the audio system off? Mute is no solution.


THERE IS NO OFF, ONLY ZUUL MUTE


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Yup, I can park the car with FM selected, and muted. The next time I get in it will be on streaming and playing. But most of the time it stays the way I had it.


I haven't played with FM too much (because the streaming music is just too compelling). But when listening to streaming music, I generally mute it when exiting the car (by depressing the left steering wheel multi-control) and when I get back in it's still muted. Then, if I un-mute it, it plays the same song I last listened to, right where I left off.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

I generally just reduce the volume with the left thumbwheel. Haven't had a problem with the volume changing....


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

In the streaming case, is it really "mute" or "pause"? 



PNWmisty said:


> I haven't played with FM too much (because the streaming music is just too compelling). But when listening to streaming music, I generally mute it when exiting the car (by depressing the left steering wheel multi-control) and when I get back in it's still muted. Then, if I un-mute it, it plays the same song I last listened to, right where I left off.


----------

